# sunglow x mack albino



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

just wondering could these be put together to make 1st gen cremsicle albinos??? cos i never heard of a cremsicle albino lol


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> just wondering could these be put together to make 1st gen cremsicle albinos??? cos i never heard of a cremsicle albino lol


A creamsicle is a Mack snow super hypo tangerine. So it is possible to get them in the first generation from sunglow x Mack snow. However, if you want to get a really "creamy" colour like JMG have you have a few years line breeding ahead of you 

A Creamsicle albino would be a snowglow (Mack snow super hypo tangerine albino).

Edit: D 'oh! Would help if I read the question properly. A sunglow x Mack albino will not produce any creamsicles, you need to remove the albino to get any creamsicles.


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

ah ok :lol2: been playing on my mind all day


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> just wondering could these be put together to make 1st gen cremsicle albinos??? cos i never heard of a cremsicle albino lol


(1C)Talbino super hypo X Talbino snow.

Talbino normal.
Talbino snow.
(1C)Talbino hypo of type.This is where your sunglow/hybino come from.
(1C)Talbino hypo snow of type.This is where your snowglow come from.
----
(2C)Talbino super hypo X Talbino snow.

(1C)Talbino hypo of type.This is where your sunglow/hybino come from.
(1C)Talbino hypo snow of type.This is where your snowglow come from. 
----
----
What you want is a snow het Talbino to go with your sunglow.

(1C)Talbino super hypo X Snow HET Talbino.

Talbino normal.
Normal HET Talbino.
Talbino snow.
Snow HET Talbino.
(1C)Talbino hypo of type.This is where your sunglow/hybino come from.
(1C)Hypo of type HET Talbino.
(1C)Talbino hypo snow of type.This is where your snowglow come from.
(1C)Hypo snow of type HET Talbino.This is where your creamsicle would come from.
----
(2C)Talbino super hypo X Snow HET Talbino.

(1C)Talbino hypo of type.This is where your sunglow/hybino come from.
(1C)Hypo of type HET Talbino.
(1C)Talbino hypo snow of type.This is where your snowglow come from.
(1C)Hypo snow of type HET Talbino.This is where your creamsicle would come from.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

what would a shctb x mack snow give?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

ern79 said:


> what would a shctb x mack snow give?


Realistically you would get normals, hypos, super hypos, mack snows, mack snow hypo, mack snow super hypo. all with varying amounts of tangerine influence.


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Realistically you would get normals, hypos, super hypos, mack snows, mack snow hypo, mack snow super hypo. all with varying amounts of tangerine influence.


yep will have a few of these cooking soon, just seen the pair "doing the dirty" :lol2:, might try and make a snowglow next season if all goes will this year


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> yep will have a few of these cooking soon, just seen the pair "doing the dirty" :lol2:, might try and make a snowglow next season if all goes will this year


Cool, what ahve you paired? Mack snow x Sunglow or Mack snow albino x Sunglow?


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

mike you could get creamsicles in the first gen from sunglow X mack snow as they'd be creamsicle het albino. because the albino wouldn't show.

but if the mack is het or visual then you'd get snowglows, if het you get the chance of both occuring.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

kirsten said:


> mike you could get creamsicles in the first gen from sunglow X mack snow as they'd be creamsicle het albino. because the albino wouldn't show.
> 
> but if the mack is het or visual then you'd get snowglows, if het you get the chance of both occuring.


True, I thought my posts covered that? Either way a creamsicle is a Super hypo mack snow tangernine and a snow glow is a Super hypo mack snow tangerine albino.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> True, I thought my posts covered that? Either way a creamsicle is a Super hypo mack snow tangernine and a snow glow is a Super hypo mack snow tangerine albino.


Yeah like mike says, a creamsicle is a SUPER HYPO TANGERINE MACK SNOW, not a hypo snow as so many people are selling them as.

Snowglows when really worked on can be some truly amazing geckos!!!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Yeah like mike says, a creamsicle is a SUPER HYPO TANGERINE MACK SNOW, not a hypo snow as so many people are selling them as.
> 
> *Snowglows when really worked on can be some truly amazing geckos!!!*


Definately, look at the Phantoms, essentially a TUG snowglow. Creamsicles can also be amazing when bre din the right direction


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Definately, look at the Phantoms, essentially a TUG snowglow. Creamsicles can also be amazing when bre din the right direction


Snowglows head in the complete different direction though with brightness being the goal.
Thats whats make the phantoms special as they take the colour right away. But yes thats what they are TUG Snowglows.

Heres a picture of a pretty nice snowglow


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Snowglows head in the complete different direction though with brightness being the goal.
> Thats whats make the phantoms special as they take the colour right away. But yes thats what they are TUG Snowglows.
> 
> Heres a picture of a pretty nice snowglow



Oooooh, I have only seen pics of pale snowglows......

That is one nice leo..... one more to the collection? lol


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Oooooh, I have only seen pics of pale snowglows......
> 
> That is one nice leo..... one more to the collection? lol


Its certainly another way to go 
I'd love to get a few like that one... would make an awesome little project.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Its certainly another way to go
> I'd love to get a few like that one... would make an awesome little project.


I'm trying to find the pics I have seen of the pale ones. The pic you found is definately a better way imo. At least use of the word glow is appropriate


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> I'm trying to find the pics I have seen of the pale ones. The pic you found is definately a better way imo. At least use of the word glow is appropriate


Indeed.... id like to see pics of pale ones because the Phantoms are the only ones ive seen that have achieved that goal.

Its mainly americans that breed snowglows though which is prob why.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Here is a pale snowglow...


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

And just for fun a snowglow enigma :mf_dribble:










Now that is one project I would like to get in on...


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah that snowglow isnt my cup of tea!

That snowglow enigma is stunning though... Bells or Tremper?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Yeah that snowglow isnt my cup of tea!


Yeah, that was my impression of all snowglows, I'm glad this thread started now 



sam12345 said:


> That snowglow enigma is stunning though... Bells or Tremper?


Not stated so I would assume tremper. Surely we must treat Mack snow as a recessive mutation now 

Sorry OP for draggin your thread way off topic......


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

MrMike said:


> Surely we must treat Mack snow as a recessive mutation now


Recessive don't fit in the grove.Due to the visual HET's and that the fact that Mack snow can react to dominant snows that don't throw super snow TO throw super snow.IMO Incomplete dominant it the way to go with mack.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

gazz said:


> Recessive don't fit in the grove.Due to the visual HET's and that the fact that Mack snow can react to dominant snows that don't throw super snow TO throw super snow.IMO Incomplete dominant it the way to go with mack.


I know, was a little bit of sarcasm in my post :whistling2:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

having read the whole of this thread now, i've got the jist of it, lol.

well i've paired my sunglow to my mack snow enigma het albino, in the hope for some VERY nice babies, sunglow/snowglow enigmas would be awesome, but obviously it's all god willing, hehe. knowing my luck i'll just get normals.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi folks, just spotted this one - and after looking at the snowglows for a while now, I really fancy going towards producing some Bell's Snowglows at some point.

So having a Bell's Sunglow Male, what would be my 'best' startpoint - Bell's Mack snow female ?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Hi folks, just spotted this one - and after looking at the snowglows for a while now, I really fancy going towards producing some Bell's Snowglows at some point.
> 
> So having a Bell's Sunglow Male, what would be my 'best' startpoint - Bell's Mack snow female ?


A Bell mack snow female would be an excellent starting point..

(Assuming your Bell sunglow is a SHTCTB Bell albino and het for hypo)

Bell Sunglow x Mack snow Bell will give:

25% Mack snow Hypo Bell albino
25% Mack snow Bell albino
25% Hypo Bell albino
25% Bell albino

All will show varying amounts of reduced spotting, tanherine and carrot tail.

If any pop out SHT Mack snow Bell albino then you have your Bell snowglow. Further selective breeding to either dull the colour or brighten them up (depends on preference).


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Cheers Mike - so I think I may need to keep my eyes/ears out for a Bell Mack Snow female then hadn't I ? :lol2:

Let me know if you know anyone who may have one available at any point - :whistling2:.....:2thumb:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Big Red One said:


> Cheers Mike - so I think I may need to keep my eyes/ears out for a Bell Mack Snow female then hadn't I ? :lol2:
> 
> Let me know if you know anyone who may have one available at any point - :whistling2:.....:2thumb:


I should have some Snow/Supersnow het bells later in the year :whistling2:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

im gonna do the snowglow experiment next year, need to get a sunglow male this year (i like raising them from babies, preffered to getting adults), so this year is just gna be a "starter year" to get a few more mack albinos so i can carry out my supersnow albino breeding plans next year aswell, then later on in life i "might" try and add the enigma gene into the fray :2thumb:


----------



## Luvbug19 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have some eggs cooking from my mack snow x sunglow but i've no idea what strain albino she is....what should i get from these 2? (the mack snow pic is old, hes a big lad now)



















Is there anyway i could then go on to make sunglows? 

Im really confused with this thread so far :lol2:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

Luvbug19 said:


> I have some eggs cooking from my mack snow x sunglow but i've no idea what strain albino she is....what should i get from these 2? (the mack snow pic is old, hes a big lad now)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you could get normals, all types of hypos, mack snows, mack snow hypos of type, basically you could get creamsicles het for albino.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Luvbug19 said:


>


IMO your Albino super hypo tangerine carrottail baldie looks Talbino.But i'll just refer to her as a Albino till you find out for sure what albino strain she is.

[1C]Albino super hypo tangerine carrottail baldie X Snow = .

Normal HET Albino.
Snow HET Albino.
[1C]Hypo of type HET Albino.
[1C]Hypo snow of type HET Albino.
====
[2C]Albino super hypo tangerine carrottail baldie X Snow = .

[1C]Hypo of type HET Albino.
[1C]Hypo snow of type HET Albino.


----------

